# How to find out if you have a learning disabilty?



## NYCKid (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello everyone. 
I'm 18 years old and I'm currently in the process of getting my GED. I've been enrolled in GED classes for a few weeks and going to take the test very soon. I'm very nervous about taking the test, especially the math section because I've struggled with math my whole entire life. I'm even falling behind during the classes and I feel so lost. I also found out that I have a 5th grade math level. When I first joined the classes, we had to take a test to determine where we were at with basic subjects and I must have done horrible on the math section because the teacher told me I'm at a 5th grade math level.
Anyway, I think that I have a learning disability and I would like to know if I do so that I can properly take the test when it's time and receive all the help I might need. When I was still in school, I remember something called math sld being mentioned, but I know absolutely nothing about and I'm not sure if I'm classified or not. I've been googling math sld the past few days and finding out more about it but I still don't know that much.
Can anyone please tell me how to find out whether or not I have a learning disability? I dropped out of school last May because I got left back twice and I didn't want to wait until I was 20 years old to graduate. Can I just go to my old high school and ask them if I have a learning disability or for proof that I have one? I have absolutely no idea where to start looking to find out if I have a disability and any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## louise47 (Sep 30, 2013)

NYCKid said:


> Hello everyone.
> I'm 18 years old and I'm currently in the process of getting my GED. I've been enrolled in GED classes for a few weeks and going to take the test very soon. I'm very nervous about taking the test, especially the math section because I've struggled with math my whole entire life. I'm even falling behind during the classes and I feel so lost. I also found out that I have a 5th grade math level. When I first joined the classes, we had to take a test to determine where we were at with basic subjects and I must have done horrible on the math section because the teacher told me I'm at a 5th grade math level.
> Anyway, I think that I have a learning disability and I would like to know if I do so that I can properly take the test when it's time and receive all the help I might need. When I was still in school, I remember something called math sld being mentioned, but I know absolutely nothing about and I'm not sure if I'm classified or not. I've been googling math sld the past few days and finding out more about it but I still don't know that much.
> Can anyone please tell me how to find out whether or not I have a learning disability? I dropped out of school last May because I got left back twice and I didn't want to wait until I was 20 years old to graduate. Can I just go to my old high school and ask them if I have a learning disability or for proof that I have one? I have absolutely no idea where to start looking to find out if I have a disability and any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


 Let me tell you something, math was my worst subject yet I opened a business and got a calculator and never made a mistake.
Don't worry, learn what is necessary for what interests you and you will be okay.
What do the experts of this world know? Nothing.


----------



## VividImagination (Aug 20, 2013)

Unless you were tested by a certified psychologist at your old HS, they probably won't be able to help you. Although it wouldn't hurt to contact your old mathematics professor and ask him/her about the type of mistakes you were prone to making. There are plenty of people that are just _bad_ at mathematics, without having an actual learning disability. In any case, if you're still doubtful, contact a psychologist and make an appointment to get tested.


----------



## Alduin (Aug 16, 2014)

I always struggled with math and yes was considered to have a learning disability myself. I probably function at about the third grade level with basic math. I dropped out of high school and got my GED as well. I took it without studying and found myself in the high 80th to high 90th percentile in all but the math portion and this was more than enough to offset my low math scores and give me a passing grade.

If your anything like me then you may find that while you can't think mathematically for beans you might just be brilliant when it comes to other academic subjects.


----------



## GamermanRPGKing (Oct 28, 2014)

just out of curiosity isnt adhd a learning disability/ disability


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

If you want to know if you have a learning disability, first you need to know what you suspect you might suffer from. Then, you must undergo a neuropsychiatric evaluation.


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Dont think you have a disability. 
All throughout grade school and HS, I was always placed in math classes that were a year or two behind normal. Moreover, I remember one of my teachers calling my dad in and telling him that I'm basically mentally challenged. After dropping out of HS, I went the GED route and took that test you're talking about, which placed me in a really low math level. In my first class, the instructor was showing me how to do division and solve fractions - basic elementary school stuff - and I never went back after that. Fast forward 4 years, I ended up just signing up to take the GED, took it and passed with flying colors. I didn't study at all for it and have been out of school for 4 years. I went on to study in a university, in which I went as far as taking differential equations(and aced it too!) - two more math courses and could have minored in math.

2 points:
Math is like cooking, you get good at it _only_ by practice. Moreover, If I can do this, anyone can do this - just have to work for it.

GED is a really simple test; it's been over nine years, but I remember most question you could easily answer with just common sense.


----------



## Nike7 (Nov 17, 2014)

GamermanRPGKing said:


> just out of curiosity isnt adhd a learning disability/ disability


No, ADHD isn't a learning disorder or disability. It's just very common co-morbid with learning disability(ies).


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I found out I was dyslexic in college. I paid for an educational assessment by a psychologist who confirms it. It's mild but enough that my college assignments showed I had something, I got assistance and extra time after that


----------



## Nike7 (Nov 17, 2014)

NYCKid said:


> Hello everyone.
> I'm 18 years old and I'm currently in the process of getting my GED. I've been enrolled in GED classes for a few weeks and going to take the test very soon. I'm very nervous about taking the test, especially the math section because I've struggled with math my whole entire life. I'm even falling behind during the classes and I feel so lost. I also found out that I have a 5th grade math level. When I first joined the classes, we had to take a test to determine where we were at with basic subjects and I must have done horrible on the math section because the teacher told me I'm at a 5th grade math level.
> Anyway, I think that I have a learning disability and I would like to know if I do so that I can properly take the test when it's time and receive all the help I might need. When I was still in school, I remember something called math sld being mentioned, but I know absolutely nothing about and I'm not sure if I'm classified or not. I've been googling math sld the past few days and finding out more about it but I still don't know that much.
> Can anyone please tell me how to find out whether or not I have a learning disability? I dropped out of school last May because I got left back twice and I didn't want to wait until I was 20 years old to graduate. Can I just go to my old high school and ask them if I have a learning disability or for proof that I have one? I have absolutely no idea where to start looking to find out if I have a disability and any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Hi, I should have answered this sooner because I have been looking into this because I think I have ADHD predominately inattentive and possibly dysgraphia/dyslexia, but anyways, what you need to do is find something called a *psycho-educational assessment*, which is an assessment to see if you have a learning disability, ADHD, giftedness, and some things I am not sure of. You need to find one for adults in your area. It costs a lot of money though (I guess also depends where you live because in Canada it's about 2.5 thousand Canadian dollars, which is about 2 thousand American), but it will be worth it if you want to know for sure and get the accommodations you need.

Also, if you are diagnosed with anxiety, you can get accommodations, but not as sophisticated accommodations as learning disabilities. It depends which learning disability you have, but if you think you have dyscalculia (math sld) then you might get the use of a calculator as an example when calculators aren't allowed. I don't have dyscalculia, I am sure that will be something you will be able to get.

But try to find somewhere where they do psycho-educational assessments near you. I am not sure how long it will take to process, but it can be a few months I am pretty sure. Hope this helped you :smile2: .


----------

